# Super Slow ......



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

So im currently on tweaked 3.2 and lately everything is just super slow. I have flashed my phone so many times with updated roms and kernels etc...so sluggish and jittery. Can anyone get it up to speed for me or perhaps what is going on.

I cant even get temple run to play without crashing in the first wall becuase of the lag and slowness of the phone. Seems to have goton worst with every flash. Is there a fragmentaion or something becuase of flashing the phone.

Thanks


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

babyjake said:


> So im currently on tweaked 3.2 and lately everything is just super slow. I have flashed my phone so many times with updated roms and kernels etc...so sluggish and jittery. Can anyone get it up to speed for me or perhaps what is going on.
> 
> I cant even get temple run to play without crashing in the first wall becuase of the lag and slowness of the phone. Seems to have goton worst with every flash. Is there a fragmentaion or something becuase of flashing the phone.
> 
> Thanks


I use v6 supercharger script to speed mine up.. Its flyin 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

babyjake said:


> So im currently on tweaked 3.2 and lately everything is just super slow. I have flashed my phone so many times with updated roms and kernels etc...so sluggish and jittery. Can anyone get it up to speed for me or perhaps what is going on.
> 
> I cant even get temple run to play without crashing in the first wall becuase of the lag and slowness of the phone. Seems to have goton worst with every flash. Is there a fragmentaion or something becuase of flashing the phone.
> 
> Thanks


what kernel and tweaks do you have installed?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I feel you jco. there's always something wrong with my phone. If its running well my data will be buggy. if its running like shit it works perfectly otherwise. right now I'm having a problem where I'm not receiving texts 80% of the time. My upgrades this month but idk what phone to get because I don't want the same problem as with this phone.

btw I'm running tweaked 3.2 with lezarus 12-25 and renice and no lag scripts only.

tried to set up zram but I have no idea if it worked or not


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had the Charge since it was released and have seen great days and bad days. The best option is to ODIN back to EP4 and if you wish to use Tweaked go through the updates (by itself that is) and then when its on FPE5 (I believe, its been awhile), flash Tweaked zip or ODIN. Then watch for every app you install and I would suggest not restoring your data with TiBu or ROM Toolbox Pro. If you restore only restore the apps not the data. This can cause lag in your system. The truth is the Charge is a great phone, but the Touchwiz is not that great (no disrespect to the devs for their awesome work, that's just my opinion). Hope that helps ya!


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had the charge for over a year and have tried many ROMs. The best one in my opinion is the Eclipse.

http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?997-ROM-FP1-Eclipse-Charge-v2-0-(4-3-12)

A lot of the Touchwiz has been cleaned and the most stable.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using RootzWiki


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

sl1ckmcg33 said:


> I've had the charge for over a year and have tried many ROMs. The best one in my opinion is the Eclipse.
> 
> http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?997-ROM-FP1-Eclipse-Charge-v2-0-(4-3-12)
> 
> ...


While this is definitely a solid rom - the touchwiz that was cleaned out is mostly the launcher and a few other system apps. At its core it is a TW rom, and though I hear Nitro will update it is currently based on the older FP1 as opposed to the newer FP5 base.

FP5 did some good things - it will be nice to see how eclipse does with it (I'm sure it will be quite nice). All that being said, to imply instability of Tweaked (not many other roms out there to act as a comparative to eclipse) is a bit of a stretch. Apologies if my inference was off - and if it wasn't then apologies for the less than satisfactory experience you must have had on Tweaked.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> While this is definitely a solid rom - the touchwiz that was cleaned out is mostly the launcher and a few other system apps. At its core it is a TW rom, and though I hear Nitro will update it is currently based on the older FP1 as opposed to the newer FP5 base.
> 
> FP5 did some good things - it will be nice to see how eclipse does with it (I'm sure it will be quite nice). All that being said, to imply instability of Tweaked (not many other roms out there to act as a comparative to eclipse) is a bit of a stretch. Apologies if my inference was off - and if it wasn't then apologies for the less than satisfactory experience you must have had on Tweaked.


The work you have done is been monumental as I think everyone would agree. With that said I hope no disrespect was assumed in your part by my comment as this was not my intent. However, after using the Galaxy Nexus for the last year, and other great phones like the HTC Incredible, Droid X, and a bunch of other models, I feel that the Charge could have been better if it wasn't built on TW. The hardware is there, the only limiting factor (except for RIL), in my opinion is TW. I like your ROM just as much as Eclipse (and have used them equally). Thanks for your work!


----------



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

babyjake said:


> So im currently on tweaked 3.2 and lately everything is just super slow. I have flashed my phone so many times with updated roms and kernels etc...so sluggish and jittery. Can anyone get it up to speed for me or perhaps what is going on.
> 
> I cant even get temple run to play without crashing in the first wall becuase of the lag and slowness of the phone. Seems to have goton worst with every flash. Is there a fragmentaion or something becuase of flashing the phone.
> 
> Thanks


I just got my phone to fly after struggling for a long time with any non-stock kernel by wiping my SD card. Ready my post on the XDA Lazarus thread. Maybe that will help.

Still running the under appreciated Droid Charge with the appreciated Tweaked 3.2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> The work you have done is been monumental as I think everyone would agree. With that said I hope no disrespect was assumed in your part by my comment as this was not my intent. However, after using the Galaxy Nexus for the last year, and other great phones like the HTC Incredible, Droid X, and a bunch of other models, I feel that the Charge could have been better if it wasn't built on TW. The hardware is there, the only limiting factor (except for RIL), in my opinion is TW. I like your ROM just as much as Eclipse (and have used them equally). Thanks for your work!


No offense was taken - I think I was just interpreting it as a lack of stability implication, but I think I over reacted a bit. I have my doubts on the "monumental" idea, but that's just me. I'm a lowly wannabe compared to the likes of sbrissen, jt1134, imnuts, etc that have done far more impressive things for the charge than I.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> No offense was taken - I think I was just interpreting it as a lack of stability implication, but I think I over reacted a bit. I have my doubts on the "monumental" idea, but that's just me. I'm a lowly wannabe compared to the likes of sbrissen, jt1134, imnuts, etc that have done far more impressive things for the charge than I.


I think I can speak on behalf of the Droid Charge community- We feel opposite! You have been a life-line to the community and your development has given hope to us! Thanks. I wish I was in a better position to show my appreciation (and not only to you but all of the devs) by giving donations more frequently. I simply don't have the funds. Someday hopefully I can give back to the devs and the community as you all have towards us.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> The work you have done is been monumental as I think everyone would agree. With that said I hope no disrespect was assumed in your part by my comment as this was not my intent. However, after using the Galaxy Nexus for the last year, and other great phones like the HTC Incredible, Droid X, and a bunch of other models, I feel that the Charge could have been better if it wasn't built on TW. The hardware is there, the only limiting factor (except for RIL), in my opinion is TW. I like your ROM just as much as Eclipse (and have used them equally). Thanks for your work!


Can't forget about the low amount of ram.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

